# Military?!!



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

These are functional watches.

were is the beauty of it?

show me one nice,appart from the ones in the site.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Military watches are not collected for their stunning good looks.Although there are a few,that are real lookers.

There is much more to collecting this type of watch than how it look,they have a history.And of course beauty is in the eye of the beholder,or so they say


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't think I'd want a flamboyant watch if a sniper was looking for me.

Military watches have an appeal to me because they are understated but well made.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I don't know,maybe you could dazzle him with a jem set bezel?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Marcel Drucker would be an easy shot unless the light hit those crystals just right














.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Or


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

iloper said:


> These are functional watches.
> 
> were is the beauty of it?
> 
> show me one nice,appart from the ones in the site.


It depends whether you mean 'military' or 'military-style' ...

A military watch is a watch that, at one point in time, was issued by a government to members of its military. The government creates certain requirements that the watch must meet and ALL of the watches meet these specifications. These watches undergo rigorous testing by the government (or a hired agency) before a contract is signed for mass amounts of the watch.

Military-style watches LOOK like watches that have been issued by a government (some even meet or exceed the standards set forth), but were never actually issued, purchased, or tested by the government.










This link should give you a good start:

http://www.mochanni.com/~hseung/album/mwr/

Today the problem is that most current issued military watches are quartz (which most WISes find uninteresting) so it is acceptable to have a civilian version of an issued item. The "military" is probably the most popular sub-section of horology.

Hope this helps. Feel free to talk further.









john


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

i meant the military one's.

i can't find them appealing...

i understand the interest because they are special made watches,like the bulova from ww2,but they seem to me to have a sad(not bad) design.they are black and white...

what do horologists find attractive on them?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

The attraction I think is in the utility. And the history. These were purpose built for a reason. They don't follow the whims of fashion. Legability and toughness are the only determinants. Diving watches exemplify this and don't forget that SCUBA diving was invented for military, not leasure activities.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

in few words:

real watches.the watch for the watch.the basic thing.

OK


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Military watches are very interesting, though I know little of the progression of military watches through the years I saw some of the first from WW1.

They are all simple in case design with white enamel dials, from what I can tell.

This theme seems to have carried on through the years, simplicity and the ability to be easily read.

I guess that's what an issue watch needs to provide to its user, practicality.

Foggy will enlighten me as to the evolution of military watches, I'm sure. But this is a very fascinating subject. There are a lot of old "trench" watches offered for sale in various places, many in very good condition.

Is this testament to the quality of the maker's of those wonderful, early wristwatches?

I think it is.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

iloper said:


> in few words:
> 
> real watches.the watch for the watch.the basic thing.
> 
> OK


 You are beginning to write like a philosopher Iloper.

The thing in itself.

Where are you from if you don't mind me asking







?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I like military style watches (hope every one was sitting down just now). I think they are good looking watches (esp the CWC and Oris above - yowsa!). Some dress watches are just too much for my taste - I appreciate the functional, clean look of military watches. Then, when you start adding in an historical context, I lose all objectivity







Don't even get me started on divers...









Picked this little quartz gem up last week in San Francisco on a whim:










Not military, just military style. No historical perspective and from a company known for some functional sport diving watches at best. Nice just the same, IMHO.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

quite nice that one


----------

